# kann es windstill werden in meiner Seele



## Miss Groningen

Ich möchte ein Gedicht ins Englische übersetzen und habe Schwierigkeiten mit dem Begriff "windstille Seele" was umschreiben soll, dass man keine inneren Unruhen hat/alles ruhig und ausgeglichen ist. Es mit "calm soul" zu übersetzen ist mir zu banal, hätte es gerne poetischer, eben dem deutschen "windstill" ebenbürtig.
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?
Danke im Voraus!
Miss Groningen


----------



## Hutschi

Vielleicht "windless" ? Aber ich habe noch folgende Wendungen gefunden (DeepL)

quiet soul
calm heart
placid soul


Vom Klang gefällt mir das letzte am besten, ich bin aber kein Englisch-Muttersprachler.
Für mich reicht der Kontext im Gedicht nicht aus, um noch mehr zu schreiben.


----------



## Bonjules

The problrm seems to be as much with 'Seele' as it is with 'windstille'.
Seele/ soul? Both overused and a bit trite. Most often it seems to mean 'spirit'.
How about 'serene spirit'?


----------



## bearded

Untroubled spirit?


----------



## Hutschi

That is why one is translated with "calm heart"

---
What about "mind"?
a resting mind
a peaceful mind
a quiet mind
a windless mind

a windless child

I do not know exactly whether any of these metaphors are working in English.

Note that "windstille Seele" is not an idiom but a metaphor.


----------



## Frieder

Ich habe mal bei Wikipedia (englisch) nach _Ataraxia_ gesucht (was ungefähr dasselbe bedeutet): "unperturbedness", "equanimity", or "tranquility" tauchen da auf. Wie Du die _Seele _übersetzen kannst, dazu hilft dir vielleicht ein Muttersprachler weiter.


----------



## Kajjo

Miss Groningen said:


> Es mit "calm soul" zu übersetzen ist mir zu banal


_unperturbed soul_

That would fit with the image of flat ocean as opposed to agitated by storm.


----------



## Bonjules

Kajjo said:


> _unperturbed soul_
> 
> That would fit with the image of flat ocean as opposed to agitated by storm.


just kind of bland and not terribly poetic


----------



## Miss Groningen

Vielen Dank für die wunderschönen Vorschläge für die Übersetzung meiner "windstillen Seele".
Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## elroy

It would be really helpful to get more of the poem, at least a whole line or two.

I'm not a fan of suggestions like "*un*perturbed" or "*un*troubled" because those are saying what it's _not_ (two negatives), whereas the original is an emphasized positive, so it has a different feel.  

Words that are often used to describe calm water are "placid," "serene," and "tranquil."  Whether any of these will work depends on how the rest of it is formulated. 

For people, we often speak of a person being "at peace" or having "inner peace."

I might go with something like "*total inner peace*," where "total" corresponds to "wind-", "inner" corresponds to "Seele," and "peace" corresponds to "-stille."


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> ...those are saying what it's not...whereas the original is an emphasized positive, so it has a different feel.


Are you sure?  Doesn't ''windstill'' literally mean ''without wind''? The Duden says ''windstill-Bedeutung: ohne Luftbewegung/Wind''. So it doesn't seem to be positive in German, and I would regard translations like ''unperturbed/untroubled'' as appropriate. For me, ''windstill' is sort of metaphoric for ''ungetrübt/ohne Trübnisse''.
Der Wind ist still = er weht nicht.


----------



## elroy

I interpreted “wind-” as an intensifier of “still,” much like “sau-” in “saukalt.”


----------



## Hutschi

"Windstill" is positive. It means "Stille=Ruhe/Gleichgewicht" (positive) rather than "no wind" (negative).
"Without wind" is just the physical meaning, not the emotional meaning.


edit: crossposted with elroy.
I want to add: It maybe a kind of intensifier, but I think it defines the mood.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> I interpreted “wind-” as an intensifier of “still,” much like “sau-” in “saukalt.”


---
In some context it may have the connotation: schwül, kurz vor dem Sturm.
But this is blocked by "windstille Seelen".

---
Could it be: souls/minds/ in tranquility ?

---

We do not translate words but ideas and moods in poetry.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> "Without wind" is just the physical meaning


Yes, and that's why I wrote ''metaphoric''.



Miss Groningen said:


> "windstille Seele" was umschreiben soll, dass man keine inneren Unruhen hat


----------



## Hutschi

Seelen im Gleichgewicht, in Einklang mit sich selbst.
Windstill als Metapher kann auch heißen: Still wie ein (ganz sachter) Windhauch.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> "*total inner peace*,"


Bis auf weiteres (d.h. bis wir mehr vom Gedicht bekommen) bleibe ich bei diesem Vorschlag.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> I interpreted “wind-” as an intensifier of “still,” much like “sau-” in “saukalt.”


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, für mich ist "wind" keine Verstärkungspartikel.

"windstill/ Windstille" ruft in mir ganz bestimmte Assoziationen hervor, nämlich "(es geht) kein Hauch/ kein Lüftchen" wie in :


> Über allen Gipfeln
> Ist Ruh',
> In allen Wipfeln
> Spürest Du
> Kaum einen Hauch;


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I'm not a fan of suggestions like "*un*perturbed" or "*un*troubled" because those are saying what it's _not_ (two negatives), whereas the original is an emphasized positive, so it has a different feel.


Not for me. Windstill means "no wind" (kein Wind = windstill).



JClaudeK said:


> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, für mich ist "wind" keine Verstärkungspartikel.


Genau. "Wind" in "windstill" ist wortwörtlich: _kein Wind_.

"Wind-" ist definitiv keine bekannte Verstärkungspartikel. "Wind-" funkltioniert ganz sicher nicht wie "saustark". Absolut gar nicht!



Hutschi said:


> "Windstill" is positive.


Das stimmt so nicht. Das Wort "windstill" ist im Deutschen völlig neutral und nicht positiv oder negativ.

In diesem Gedicht bezogen auf Seele wird es positiv gemeint sein. Oder kann es zumindest positiv gemeint sein.

Aber generell kann Windstille zum Beispiel für Segler oder auch für Kinder beim Drachensteigen durchaus negativ sein. Ich würde mal die Behauptung wagen, dass "windstill" in Hamburg und generell an der Nordseeküste weitaus seltener mit Begeisterung als mit Enttäuschung verbunden ist. Windstille ist nicht generell positiv.



elroy said:


> not a fan of suggestions like "*un*perturbed"


Das war mein Vorschlag, daher auch dazu noch ein Wort von mir: "Windstille See" ist das Gegenteil von "aufgewühlte See". Das ist zunächst mal ganz ohne viel Interpretation die Metapher, um die es hier geht:

Der Wellengang der See als Metapher für die Aufgewühltheit der Seele.
Windstille wird mit ruhiger See, also übertragen einer ruhigen Seele gleichgesetzt.

Windstill ist klar eine "un-"-Formulierung: ohne Wind = windstill. Daher erschien mir "unperturbed" besonders gut passend, weil ich finde, dass man es figurativ sowohl auf See als auch auf Seele anwenden kann.

"Windstill" beinhaltet doch das, was sein könnte: Wind. Aufgewühlte See. Es beschreibt den Zustand der Seele durch einen Gegensatz: Eben nicht aufgewühlt, eben nicht windstill. Wenn der Gedanke an das Gegenteil nicht gewünscht gewesen wäre, hätte man ja ebenso gut von ruhig/ausgeglichen/friedlich oder so reden können.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Das Wort "windstill" ist im Deutschen völlig neutral und nicht positiv oder negativ.
> 
> In diesem Gedicht bezogen auf Seele wird es positiv gemeint sein. Oder kann es zumindest positiv gemeint sein.


Ich habe es zu allgemein ausgedrückt. Ich meinte: in dem genannten poetischen Stil ist es positiv.

Und "Positiv" im Sinne: direkt - nicht negiert - ausgedrückt.

Positiv ist positiv.
Negativ ist negativ.

(Im Sinne des Wahrheitswertes, in Kontext von Krankheiten kann es auch negativ sein.)

Windstill im Sinne Meteorologie bedeutet "ohne Wind, Windgeschwindigkeit=0"

In der Poesie hat es aber zusätzliche Konnotationen, wie "still, wie der ruhende Wind". Wind wird oft personifiziert.

Windstill = der Wind ruht.

_Was tut der Wind, wenn er nicht weht? _Er ist windstill.

Vergleiche Kästner: Erich Kästner


> „Die Fragen sind es, aus denen das, was bleibt, entsteht: Denkt an die Frage jenes Kindes: Was macht der Wind, wenn er nicht weht?“


 

Im Gedicht wird nicht mit "kin Wind" sondern mit ruhendem Wind verglichen.


Miss Groningen said:


> keine inneren Unruhen hat/alles ruhig und ausgeglichen


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> In der Poesie hat es aber zusätzliche Konnotationen, wie "still, wie der ruhende Wind". Wind wird oft personifiziert.
> 
> Windstill = der Wind ruht.


Ja, da stimme ich grundsätzlich zu, wobei "ruhender Wind" schon sehr poetisch ist, denn in der Alltagssprache spricht man nicht von ruhendem Wind, allenfalls wenn es direkt vorher merklich geweht hat. Sonst würde man vielleicht einfach sagen "es weht nicht" oder "gar kein Wind" oder eben "(total) windstill".



Hutschi said:


> Windstill = der Wind ruht.


Ich würde eher sagen: "kein Wind".


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ich würde eher sagen: "kein Wind".


In Alltagssprache stimme ich zu. Da verwende ich auch "kein Wind".

Edit:
Zusatz:


Kajjo said:


> Sonst würde man vielleicht einfach sagen "es weht nicht" oder "gar kein Wind" oder eben "(total) windstill".


Das würde ich in Alltagssprache auch verwenden.

Aber kaum in Poesie, außer als Parodie:

_Über allen Gipfeln 
ist es total windstill._
In allen Wipfeln 
weht
gar kein Wind ...


----------



## Hutschi

Vergessen wir nicht #1.
Es geht eher um eine poetische Übersetzung als um eine wörtliche. Sonst wäre "calm soul" ok.





elroy said:


> It would be really helpful to get more of the poem, at least a whole line or two.


----------



## elroy

Thanks, everyone.  I was clearly wrong about the morphological breakdown of "windstill."


----------



## Miss Groningen

Vielen Dank nochmals an alle, die sich meines Übersetzungsproblems angenommen haben. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass meine "Windstille Seele" soviel Resonanz findet. 
Weil danach gefragt wurde, hier ein paar Zeilen aus dem Text, den ich übersetzen will.

"Wenn äußerlich nichts passiert, wenn die Zeit gedehnt wird, 
wenn das Verweilen bei mir selbst lang wird, 
länger als gewohnt, dann kann die Seele zur Ruhe kommen,
kann es windstill werden in meiner Seele. 
Und so wie ich nur bei ruhiger See abtauchen kann, 
so kann ich auch nur in tiefere Zonen meiner Seele kommen, wenn es still ist in mir. 
Dort hin, wo die Ängste, die Schmerzen, die Sehnsüchte und Hoffnungen wohnen."

Ich habe mir alle Vorschläge angesehen, eine Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen 
Herzlichen Dank nochmals an alle.
Miss Groningen


----------



## elroy

Miss Groningen said:


> "Wenn äußerlich nichts passiert, wenn die Zeit gedehnt wird,
> wenn das Verweilen bei mir selbst lang wird,
> länger als gewohnt, dann kann die Seele zur Ruhe kommen,
> kann es windstill werden in meiner Seele.
> Und so wie ich nur bei ruhiger See abtauchen kann,
> so kann ich auch nur in tiefere Zonen meiner Seele kommen, wenn es still ist in mir.
> Dort hin, wo die Ängste, die Schmerzen, die Sehnsüchte und Hoffnungen wohnen."


When nothing is happening outside, when time stretches out,
when I've been with myself for a long time,
longer than usual, my soul can find calm,
my soul can become serene.
Only when a sea is calm can I dive into it,
And only when I'm still inside can I go into deeper areas of my soul,
Where my fears, pains, yearnings, and hopes reside.


----------



## Hutschi

Miss Groningen said:


> kann es windstill werden in meiner Seele.


This is essential. "Windstill"  is an adverb rather than an adjective.
In poetry this makes a big difference.

As elroy wrote: "my soul can become serene."

It is the state of the soul, it is not the kind of soul.


----------



## Bonjules

Hutschi said:


> As elroy wrote: "my soul can become serene."


Now elroy if you replace the second 'soul' with 'spirit'
it not only avoids the multiple 'souls' ( I count 3) repeating themselves,
it also has a lot nicer rhythm to it.


----------



## elroy

Bonjules said:


> the multiple 'souls' ( I count 3)


"Seele" appears three times in the original too.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> "Windstill" is an adverb rather than an adjective.


Sorry, I must disagree. In the phrase ''kann es windstill werden in meiner Seele'' for me ''windstill'' is an adjective in predicative position. Vgl._ es (_etwa auf das Wetter bezogen_) wird schön / es kann schön werden / es kann windstill werden._



> Wir sprechen von einem prädikativen *Adjektiv*, wenn das unveränderliche *Adjektiv nach* den Verben sein/bleiben/*werden* steht.


( LEOs Deutsche GRammatik )


----------



## Hutschi

Ok. You are right. Adverb in German depends on the grammar. I used it because it belongs to the verb.

windstill werden
I should have said "used like an adverb".


In German the default grammar is that it is called adjective even if used as adverb if you can decline it.
Adverb – Wikipedia
*Adverb*


> Sie treten als Einzelwörter auf, die selbst schon Satzglieder bilden.
> Sie sind unveränderlich (d. h. nicht flektierbar).



The problem Adverb (German) is not the same as adverb (English).

---

The point is: there is an essential difference between "die windstille Seele" and "die seele wird windstill"
Merriam Webster Definition of ADVERB

Essential Meaning of _adverb_


> *: *a word that describes a verb, an adjective, another adverb, or a sentence and that is often used to show time, manner, place, or degreeIn "arrived early," "runs slowly," "stayed home," and "works hard" the words "early," "slowly," "home," and "hard" are _adverbs_.
> 
> Adverb – Wikipedia





> *Adverb* (Plural: _die Adverbien_), auch *Umstandswort* oder, heute seltener, *Nebenwort*, bezeichnet in der Grammatik eine Wortart. Diese Einordnung besagt zunächst, dass das Adverb zu unterscheiden ist von der _grammatischen Funktion_ eines _Adverbials_ (ebenso wie die Wortart _Substantiv_ zu unterscheiden ist von der Funktion als _Subjekt_ oder _Objekt_ im Satz oder die Wortart _Verb_ von der Funktion als _Prädikat_). Wörter, die als Adverbien bezeichnet werden, dienen typischerweise als Adverbiale, kommen jedoch manchmal auch in anderen Funktionen vor (als Attribut, Prädikativum oder Objekt[1]).


Adverb (english) is in German "Adverbial" if I understand it correctly. The German definition is much more complex than the English one.

I just wanted to say that "windstill" modifies the verb here. It belongs to the verb phrase.


----------



## bearded

Thank you for your reply, Hutschi. I understand your point.  However, I think that the distinction between adjectives in attributive position (declined) and in predicative position (invariable) exists and is quite clear in German - as Leo's grammar confirms. And you say it yourself:


Hutschi said:


> an essential difference between 1. "die windstille Seele" and 2. "die seele wird windstill"


1. is attributive, 2. is predicative.

You say that in ''es wird windstill''  the word 'windstill' _is used like an adverb_. If that were true, the same could be said about any other adjective that follows 'werden'. Why only 'windstill'? Er wird gut: is 'gut' used like an adverb? No, in my opinion it's just an adjective in predicative position, and therefore not declined.


----------



## Hutschi

In German definition this is true.


----------



## Kajjo

Miss Groningen said:


> kann es windstill werden in meiner Seele.
> Und so wie ich nur bei ruhiger See abtauchen kann,


Yeah, great, thanks for the lines. So my conclusion that "windstill" refers to sea was right. Such we should keep the metaphors close to sea-related images. It's about wind and no wind, about troubled sea, perturbed sea.


----------



## Miss Groningen

Danke noch einmal an alle. Ich werde die Übersetzung von Elroy übernehmen, klingt sehr poetisch.
Die Diskussion hier war wirklich interessant. 
Wünsche euch allen alles Gute, bis zum nächsten Mal. 
Stay safe!


----------

